# 100 Years of Make-up and Hair Styles in One Minute



## SeaBreeze

See the changes in just one minute.


----------



## Pappy

Very clever. I remember the fifties one very well.


----------



## RadishRose

way cool!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SeaBreeze

*100 years of men's hairstyles*


----------



## Karen99

Wow..I really enjoyed the male model..any era looked good on him. :shussh::wiggle:


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Big Bouffant Hairstyles from Back in The Day*

I remember teasing my hair sometimes as a teen, but mostly had it hanging straight.  Anyone here had such big hair in their younger days (or now)?  I have had a couple of curly perms too that made my hair kinda big.  http://www.littlethings.com/history-of-big-hair/


----------



## NancyNGA

This  may be a little off topic, but a couple of years ago I got on one of those websites where you can try different hairstyles and colors.  You just submit a picture with your hair pulled back.  Some of them were hilarious.  I may put one in my avatar today.  

Did anyone else ever try that?


----------



## SeaBreeze

I never tried it Nancy, but it sounds like fun.


----------

